# Blue buffalo wilderness users



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

have any of you using blue buffalo wilderness had your chihuahua nauseous or vomiting?


----------



## Liza (Nov 14, 2012)

We just transitioned to blue wilderness for our 16 week olds. We feed wilderness dry kibble for puppies 2x a day and every other day I mix one serving of dry kibble with blue canned wilderness for small breeds. No problems with soft stools or with vomiting. So far, so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

I do not use Blue Buffalo myself, but I had considered it when I first got Ren. But after finding this page, I decided to go with something else: 153 Complaints and Reviews about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods

Many of the comments mention dogs vomiting from this food.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

We use TOTW, I was going to get Blue Buffalo, but I decided against it.


----------



## Liza (Nov 14, 2012)

Scary stuff.... Thanks for sharing...now I'm worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx was on Blue Buffalo Wilderness for a while after we brought him home. We immediately wanted a grain free dog food.

Jaxx didn't have any nausea and vomiting but he sure pooped a lot on it.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Jaclyn_M said:


> I do not use Blue Buffalo myself, but I had considered it when I first got Ren. But after finding this page, I decided to go with something else: 153 Complaints and Reviews about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods
> 
> Many of the comments mention dogs vomiting from this food.



This is such a tear jerker!!!!! If i would of read all this before, i would of never started this food! Whats bad is alot of the things discussed describes molly. She died in August and had been eating the food 6-8 weeks.She was only 8 1/2 years old. High or low reviews, we're going back to their old food. Thank you so much


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG I have been feeding Ike Blue Puppy and my other 2 dogs Blue, not the wilderness.a few weeks ago decided to change all my dogs to Fromm, so now they are getting 50 Blue and 50 Fromm, I guess I should just go to all Fromm? This makes me sick..Thanks so much for this post, my Blue is being thrown away!!  Tomorrow it is all Fromm for my dogs.


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

WOW!!! how sad and scary!!! My vet recommended the B.B to Otis and he has been on it since he was 7 weeks 
(He is now 15 weeks) I have never had any issues but I will be calling my Vet first thing in the morning. I am not taking any chances. Thank you for the heads up 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

There are hundreds of negative testimonials on every type of dog food. I judge by ingredients and personal experience. Some dogs do very well on BB. 

For instance, my moms mix has been on it for 5ish years and is thriving. 

Just like any other food, I think it depends on the dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My 4 ate Bb wilderness for YEARS with no issues at all the only reason I switched to acana was because ninja has watery eyes and bb has tomato pomace haven't noticed any difference at all since the switch 3-4 months ago


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Yikes, will be watching Douglas while he finishes off this bag then going to TOTW.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Was scared away from Blue Buffalo a long time ago. They have had so many recalls and complaints.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Tiny and penny were on the salmon one and they did fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

missydawn said:


> This is such a tear jerker!!!!! If i would of read all this before, i would of never started this food! Whats bad is alot of the things discussed describes molly. She died in August and had been eating the food 6-8 weeks.She was only 8 1/2 years old. High or low reviews, we're going back to their old food. Thank you so much


I WANT TO CORRECT MYSELF,AFTER CHECKING MY CALENDER,MOLLY STARTED FIRST SIGNS OF BEING SICK JULY 4TH WEEKEND.WE DID NOT START TRANSFERRING HER FOOD UNTIL AUGUST 1ST.SO THE FOOD HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH MOLLYS SICKNESS.i FEEL SO MUCH BETTER AFTER SEEING THAT.i HAD A VERY SLEEPLESS NIGHT AND ALOT OF TEARS.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

missydawn said:


> I WANT TO CORRECT MYSELF,AFTER CHECKING MY CALENDER,MOLLY STARTED FIRST SIGNS OF BEING SICK JULY 4TH WEEKEND.WE DID NOT START TRANSFERRING HER FOOD UNTIL AUGUST 1ST.SO THE FOOD HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH MOLLYS SICKNESS.i FEEL SO MUCH BETTER AFTER SEEING THAT.i HAD A VERY SLEEPLESS NIGHT AND ALOT OF TEARS LAST NIGHT.


I am glad to hear that. I know that it was hard enough to lose Molly without adding guilt to your sorrow. I hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas and that you find peace in being together.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

we are still changing their food to be on the safe side.Not sure what to change to,back to researching...


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

missydawn said:


> we are still changing their food to be on the safe side.Not sure what to change to,back to researching...


OK hubby said his plan of actions is:changing from wilderness to freedom and see how they do.:thumbup:


----------

